# Ghost in the Twilight (Recruitment Thread)



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_A space hulk is a massive wreckage of several ships fused together. Space Hulks drift in and out of warp space, and on their journeys, that can take several millennia, they gather the wreckage of ships that have been long lost in the chaos of the warp. Several of those ships originate from a time before the Imperium, from a time long lost. The ships are from the glorious days hen mankind first walked the starts. Technological relics, known as “Standard Template Constructs” originate from these days, and they are all highly sought after by the Imperium of Man, and especially the Adeptus Mechanius. On the rare occasions that they drop out of warp space, they might arrive into an Imperial System. The chance of this happening is small, and even if they passed straight past an inhabited planet they might go unnoticed. 

But this time it did not. During the early months of 972.M41 a space hulk appeared at the outer edges of the Boronis Prime system. Normally it might have gone unnoticed, for it arrived in the shadows of intense solar storms, but it was not to be. Not soon after the solar storms Astropaths from nearby systems were going mad, all of them claiming to have seen a vision. They all kept repeating warnings of a ghost coming in the cover of the twilight, bringing untold destruction with it. Not many nights later every single of the Astropaths had committed suicide. These happenings did not go unnoticed to the Adeptus Astartes. The Astartes force closest to the system consisted of marines from the Blood Angels and the Crimson Fists chapter, who were returning from a crusade close to the Halo Zone They quickly dispatched a fast attack vessel into the Boronis Prime system, from which the. The crusade dispatched a fast attack vessel carrying a small, but still potent strike force. But upon their arrival they found that they were not the only ones curious about the happenings in the system. Upon arrival they found that the Inquistion had dispatched an Inquistior, along with a small task force to investigate. That was nothing out of the ordinary. The Inquistion suspected everyone, and indeed, everything for heresy. But the odd things was that even the Adeptus Mechanius had sent a vessel to investigate. An Archmagos, along with techpriests and the armed Tech-Guard, claimed to have been sent to investigate the arrival of a Space Hulk that they knew as the *“Ghost in the Twilight”*._



Rules: 

1: No f***ing godmodding… (Should be obvious…)

2: Post between every update, at least once. Two missed updates are the same as death for you...

3: Try to post good quality posts. I prefer one proper post, rather than one that is rushed just before you go and sleep or something… :victory:

4: Respect your fellow role players.

5:You are allowed to kill one of your own if there is a (very) good reason for it… 

6: I might add more, so be prepared for that…




For those interested, I am looking for the following:

3 Space Marine Terminators (1 Librarian, standard Terminators have the choice of Thunderhammer and Storm shield, A pair of Lightning claws or a Heavy flamer/Assault Canon)

5 Imperial Storm Troopers (1 Sergeant, one trooper can carry a flamer/meltagun/plasma gun, and the rest have the choice of an Bolter or Hellgun)

1 Archmagos

1 Tech Priest 



The Character you post should look something like this:

Name: (Obvious)

Age: (Should also be obvious)

History: (Try to sound realistic. You don’t need to be a god…) 

Appearance: (Same as above.,,) 

Personality: (Should also be obvious) 

Equipment: Codex choices are a good start, but things that would fluff vise be OK will also be accepted.

Weapons: Same as above.


Space Marine Librarian: Decado Lyanor (Captain Stillios) 

Space Marine Assault Terminator: Brother Arthur kael (warsmith7752)

Space Marine Terminator: Nerovar Exellion (Bane_of_Kings) 

Archmagos: Severus Reetheus (Samu3) 

Techpriest: Otaku (G0DSMACKED) ]

Stormtrooper Sergeant: Jacen Ilrik (Serpion5)

Stormtrooper: Lawrence Renault (Arkeoptrix)

Stormtrooper: Katie Dent (Lord Ramo) 

Stormtrooper: Gaius Curio (Hellados)

Stormtrooper: Lauren "Titan" Renault (Marshall Ragnar)


I will inform you if there is anything I want you to change…


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll join, can I be the Archmagos?

I'll make a CS asap


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WarpSpawned said:


> I'll join, can I be the Archmagos?
> 
> I'll make a CS asap


Yes, you can! Dont rush it, you have all the time in the world... k:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ive never done this before, how often is it updated? Can i be a Imperial Storm Trooper Sergeant, to hell with being a fancy boy in plate armour


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I would suggest taking another look at two things doelago, your rule #5, and the ability for players to choose rank with certain characters. 

In fact I would also suggest that the inquisitor be an NPC run by you the GM, just an opinion is all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I just thought about this a bit more...If you want oneof the "special" rank, suchas Sergeant or Librarian, I want you to sign up for it, and a few days before I start I will chose the player that would fit best for the role imo... Also, the Inquisitor has been removed and will be an NPC ,cause he would be god damn over powered...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So you pick who gets to be the librarian out of the three astares and pick the sergeant out of the storm troopers?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanna have a crack at being a stormtrroper. There are a lot of astartes rp`s out there atm, plus that weird daemons one... :dunno:


Name: Jacen Ilrik (Stormtrooper Sergeant)

Age: 27 Terran Standard

History: Jacen was orphaned at the age of seven on his homeworld, an agri planet with a high yield until an ork invasion when the Hive Fleets forced an ork exodus on the Eastern Fringe.

The few survivors, Jacen among them, were delegated to various new lives on their new homeworld Braxin Prime. Jacen, being too young to work, was instead enrolled in the schola. Proving to be in excellent physical condition despite all that had transpired, Jacen was offered the choice of Stormtrooper training. Jacen wanted to serve the Emperor, so became a Stormtrooper.

Appearance: Slightly taller than average, of medium build. Short blackish hair just beginning to silver around the edges. Brown eyes, short stubble and always seems to be smiling at something.

His armour is decorated with graffitti and signatures around the knees and elbow pads, reminders of all the lovely women he`s met/saved from danger in nightclubs during time off. 

Amazingly for a soldier, he has no scars as yet.

Personality: Cool and together, as all stormtroopers are. Has a twisted sense of humour at times, a little cocky around non military and women. He begins to lose his cool around astartes, however. In them he sees a life he could have had, but was not good enough for. 

Equipment: Carapace Armour, Two Frag grenades, One Krak grenade. Helmet with built in rebreather mask.

Weapons: Hellgun, Combat Knife, Chainsword. 



This cool? I can change if you want.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I will take a stormtrooper role if that is ok, will post a character up later.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> So you pick who gets to be the librarian out of the three astares and pick the sergeant out of the storm troopers?


You PM me if you want one of the special ranks,and the I will chose from the ones that want them...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Brother Arthur kael (Kay-el)

Age: 352

History: born on a merchant vessel, Arthur was given a lot of responsibility from a young age, when trading on a blood angels recruitment world he decided to give the scout programme a shot. He surprised himself with the results, he was accepted and he had the first part of his gene seed implanted within a week. He never had a chance to say goodbye to his parents which is something he regrets immensely. He served in 4th company for around 100 years before being promoted to sergeant of a tactical squad. He carved a glorious saga during this time, he gained reputation in the company as being second only to the captain in terms of battle prowess, it was only a matter of time before he was put in 1st company.

Since then he has served in many notable campaigns within the chapter furthering his ever growing reputation.

Appearance: Arthur wears the blood red colours of his chapter. He is a giant of an astares, standing a head taller than most others. This however effects his reflexes and balance, he has short brown hair and a short full face beard. His helmet is shaped like a medieval knights, his lightning claws are standard pattern for the blood angels.

Personality: Arthur is gruff and fails to be serious in almost every situation. He doesn't fear death because he believes he has lived enough to satisfy generations of exhilaration, he will often get into the most difficult parts of the fighting for the sheer joy of victory. Arthur enjoys leading, he finds that having the risk of your brothers death on your shoulders makes you fight harder.

Equipment: terminator armour, frag grenades,

Weapons: dual lightning claws


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill post a character sheet for a Librarian and change it if Im not going to be it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Forgot to ask, is the librarian in control of the astares and do we get squads or are we a squad ourselves?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Decado Lyanor

Age: 384

History: Decado was born to a small wandering tribe on Baal and was the only candidate out of ten from that tribe that survived the journey to Angels Fall, once he completed the trials including standing without food or sleep for three days in the great chapel Decado was placed inside of a Golden Sarcophagus. However, Decado woke from his year long sleep several days early, as the claustraphobic darkness pressed down on him threatening his sanity somthing inside him gave and the lid of the coffin blew off in a huge explosion. Sanguinary Priests were summoned along with the Chief Librarian himself. It was discovered then that Decado was a Beta/Gamma level psyker and he was then taken for training by the Librarius.
For the following twenty years Decado underwent both the ususal Scout training and the training of a Lexicanum, after the twenty years were up Decado was promoted to Codicer and underwent his first combat as a full Astartes alongside his master Lexicanum Remus.

A Chaos incursion had penetrated deep into the Imperium and Astartes were called in to defend a valuable Forge World. For three weeks the Fith company and the Librarians held off the Chaos Guardsman, but then, appearing from a newly opened warp rift stepped a new challenge. Chaos Space Marines of the Word Bearers legion led by a mighty Daemon Prince. Remus, Decado and the companies two assault squads were closest at the time and charged into combat trying to stop the threat, no match for one of the Lords of chaos Remus was struck down like a child as one of the assault squads was swarmed by berzerkers and all but three marines of the other were killed.
As the Daemon Prince turned his gaze on Decado a blood curdling roar went up and eleven black armoured figures barreled into the Daemon knocking it from its feet. The Death Company slaughtered their way through the Word Bearers untill only the Prince and his five Chosen warriors still stood, the last of the Death Company were cut down but not before they dragged down three of the choosen. As the Prince fell Decado siezed the oppurtunity and leaped upon the fallen form, he hacked his power sword into its neck. However this only wounded the monster and it staggered to its feet and vanished in the flare of a teleport. The Chaos forces soon broke and the battle was won.

Remus's fallen form was interred into one of the Chapters Dreadnoughts and they returned to Baal, for another hundred years they fought over hundreds of battle fields as Master and Student untill Remus's mighty form was ripped apart by a Tyranid Carnifex and Decado was promoted to Epistolary and given access to the Chapters more advanced equipment. Since then Decado has earned a Crux Terminatus, an Iron Halo, and was part of the assault on the Sin of Damnation. Decado also spent several years in the Death Watch gathering alot of experiance in fighting tyranids and orks.

Apperance: Tall for an Astartes Decado's body is covered in scars from many combats. All of his equipment is standard colours.

Equipment: Terminator Armour, Psychic hood

Weapons: Force Sword, Infurnus Pistol, Storm Shield


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> Forgot to ask, is the librarian in control of the astares and do we get squads or are we a squad ourselves?


The Librarian is leading the squad of Astartes. I dont want to involve to many NPCs, as they are usually boring to interact with... 




warsmith7752 said:


> Name: Brother Arthur kael (Kay-el)
> 
> Age: 352
> 
> ...


Cool, I guess, but the chapters you could chose from were the *Blood Angels* and the *Crimson Fists*, so you will have to change that, and also, I dont want any members to be a part of the Deathwatch. Also, I would prefer that you all used Terminator armor.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill take the third marine if its still open. Ill get a character sheet up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I pm'd you a Librarian, but I can edit him if necessary. Also, he now has Terminator Armour.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I pm'd you a Librarian, but I can edit him if necessary. Also, he now has Terminator Armour.


I will have to throw a dice between you and Stillos, as you both wrote an excellent character... k: Who wants the numbers 1-3, and who wants 4-6? The dice is the one that decides who gets to be the Librarian...



Marshal Ragnar said:


> Ill take the third marine if its still open. Ill get a character sheet up today or tomorrow.


I am afraid that all the spots for the marine have been taken...  But if you are still interested you could be one of the Stormtroopers...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

4-6 for me Doe!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> 4-6 for me Doe!


Ok, I will throw the dice later today...  Good luck for both of you...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn, I guess I'll have 1-3 k:.

May the best man win, Captain Stillios.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

(First RPG I try to join on this forum, so please let me know if I messed something up)

Name: Lawrence "Lars" Renault

Age: 39 Standard

History: Like other orphans of Imperial Officers, Lawrence attended the Schola Progenium. In compliance with his father's will, Lawrence was allotted time to spend amongst the regular Guardsmen in trenches across the Imperium. Whether he liked it or not. Lawrence never met his father but was left a multitude of writing on warfare which his father left wrote. The central theme was to get along and respect the roles of the everyday trooper regardless of where he went. Lawrence spent his school days adhering as best he could to the tenets his father had left him. This often left him in the odd position of failing things like the sacrifice test where a pupil is expected to learn the importance of letting massive numbers of human lives die if it serves to ensure an objective is maintained. Though many of his instructors did not care for his vastly radical and many times unconventional way of thinking, there were few like minded high-ranking and critical members above him that declared he would still make it. Eventually he stuck through the arduous and often life-threatening training required to be an Imperial Storm trooper. However he never forgot the lessons his father left for him, remember the importance of even the weakest link - never ignore the bottom rung, for without it no one could reach the top. 

Appearance: Lars stands at just under six feet tall, he is medium build with a contemplative look that could easily be mistaken for worry. His hair and eyes are very dark and he keeps his face neatly shaved. His face is round and well proportioned, he has tan weather-beaten skin from his countless amount of time spent physically training. He keeps his equipment well maintained and neatly organized, also due to his training.

Personality: Lars is much less heartless than many of his peers. Though he is fiercely loyal to the Emperor and unquestioningly serves, he also believes that all those who serve are kin and tends to not feel animosity for any others regardless of their attitude towards him. As a testament to his humanity, Lars became medically knowledgeable and is quite capable of administering medical aid to those who may become injured. He has had strict observance to protocol drilled into his psyche by his instructors and may be viewed as slightly rigid and overly formal when it comes to appearance and taking care of his supplies. 

Equipment: Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, "The Diary of Colonel Lewis Renault," Carapace Armour, Medi-pack, Gas mask and spare energy packs for the Lasgun tucked away on utility belt.

Weapons: Hot-shot Lasgun, Webbing with 3 Krak Grenades and 3 Frag Grenades, Stub Pistol (loaded 6 shot revolver), 1 spiked knuckle guard fighting knife.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The dice has been rolled... [Dramatic Music] ... [Even more dramatic music...] And the dice gave us a... *6* Congratulations Stillos, you are officially the Librarian... I am sorry Bane_of_Kings, but you will be a normal Brother Marine. But of course you have the choice of some amazing Close Combat weapons and the might Assault Canon/Heavy Flamer...

Edit: Arkeoptrix, welcome!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Katie Dent

Age: 24

History: Katie was born into the nobility of a hive world on the fringe on the Terran system. Katie was the youngest daughter of a family of six and because of this she had no obvious career choice ahead of her. She saw no point in following the family business like the rest of her siblings and looked for careers else where. As a child Katie had always been different from her sisters, preferring to fight with her brothers. She saw the Inquisitorial stormtroopers as the perfect opportunity. This was based on the fact that her uncle had been in the stormtroopers, and so had a member of her family for generations.

She went through the Schola Progenium, graduating near the top of her class. She excelled with a meltagun, and now uses one on every mission. She has fought for the Inquisition for several years now, seeing the worst of humanity and its foes and always coming out on top. Due to this she believes that she cannot fail with the Emperor by her side and will always fight on no matter the odds.

Appearance: Katie stands at around 5"10 and is of average build. She has bright blue eyes and pale skin. Her blonde hair is cut to her shoulder length and she has streaks of black in it. She has a scar on her left thigh from a training accident back in the Schola Progenium. Her left shoulder pad is filled with marks, each one representing a kill she has with her meltagun. The other is dedicated to her knife kills and close combat fights. Her helmet is fitted with a re-breather that enables her to fight in oxygen deprived areas.

Personality: Respectful to her team mates and other squad members she follows orders effectively and fights her hardest to protect her friends. She is cocky in battle, knowing that she can hold her own and not be defeated in combat by any of the Emperor's foes. She sticks to protocol out of battle and is normally found to be maintains her equipment and weapons.

Equipment: Inquisitorial Carapace Armour, two Frag grenades, two Krak grenade. Helmet with built in re-breather mask as already stated, spare charges for her meltagun.

Weapons: Meltagun, Combat Knife and a bolt pistol.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! Bad Luck BoK


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i've never done rp ever but i know a fair amount about the fluff but i love the idea 

Name: Gaius Curio

Age: 26

History: He was born in a typical hive world and since his earliest memories he was running with a gang to survive. Since he got conscripted into then PDF and then the Imperial Guard he has always performed admirably with dedication and a fearless desire to serve the Emperor. His time within the guard has been mainly spent with mechanised regiments and on PDF forces and clean ups after revolts and civil unrest. He lists his major achievement is that he has survived 3 different regiments

Appearance: 6 feet tall and 2 feet wide, a monster of a man, massive amounts of muscle, brute strength has always done him well.

Personality: Not overly heroic but gets the job done, he has little to no social skills, got his humour from boredom, isolation and a lack of wit. He thinks Space Marines are pansies with all their armour and 'stuff', especially Librarians

Equipment: Frag, Krak and Melta grenades, Camo cloak, homing beacon, night vision and thermal goggles (mainly dependent on if they work), ciggar, sun glasses, hip flask, pockets 

Weapons: Power fist and Plasma Pistol (can he also have a bolt gun?) if not the sergeant then Hellgun or Plasmer gun it is.


I hope you like the sound of him


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hellados and Lord Ramo, welcome!




Captain Stillios said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!! Bad Luck BoK


Take it easy man,lol. :wink:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill be a storm trooper seeing all the space marines are taken. Is there Still room?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Ill be a storm trooper seeing all the space marines are taken. Is there Still room?


Yes, there is still one free Stormtrooper spot! 

Also, the position of Techmarine and Archmagos are still both open if someone is interested... :wink:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Edited my cs,


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Also, the position of Techmarine and Archmagos are still both open if someone is interested... :wink:


If I played as the Archmagos could I bring along some Skitarii?
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Skitarii
http://www.freewebs.com/the_omnissiah/KICK%20ASS%20SKITARII.jpg
*CoughExpendablescough*

EDIT** That is if Warpspawned still does not require it


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Yes, there is still one free Stormtrooper spot!
> 
> Also, the position of Techmarine and Archmagos are still both open if someone is interested... :wink:


But I thought warpspawned said...



Samu3 said:


> If I played as the Archmagos could I bring along some Skitarii?
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Skitarii
> http://www.freewebs.com/the_omnissiah/KICK%20ASS%20SKITARII.jpg
> *CoughExpendablescough*
> ...


This looks like another dice off! :laugh: 


Also Doelago, would you consider editing the first page to include a list of the character names and their players? It makes a good in game reference and avoids confusion.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Also Doelago, would you consider editing the first page to include a list of the character names and their players? It makes a good in game reference and avoids confusion.


I was about to do that in school today, but did not get enough time to finish it... I might do it this evening, and I will also include what ever they are a Space Marine, Stormtrooper or Techpriest/Archmagos... :victory:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Can I reserve the last storm trooper slot? Ill get a character sheet up today or tomorrow


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Can I reserve the last storm trooper slot? Ill get a character sheet up today or tomorrow


Ok, the last Stormtrooper slot has been reserved...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The dice has been rolled... [Dramatic Music] ... [Even more dramatic music...] And the dice gave us a... *6* Congratulations Stillos, you are officially the Librarian... I am sorry Bane_of_Kings, but you will be a normal Brother Marine. But of course you have the choice of some amazing Close Combat weapons and the might Assault Canon/Heavy Flamer...
> 
> Edit: Arkeoptrix, welcome!



Well the best man won, I suppose, but hey, Normal Marine sounds cool . At least I guess I can always accuse Stillios of treachery in the RP and kill him then :wink:.

So, here's my charachter for the Terminator.

*Name:* Nerovar Exellion
*Age:* 576
*History:* Nerovar Exellion was inducted into the rank of the 1st Company after several actions with the 3rd Company on Armaggedon, surving with Captain Tycho, and after seeing his Captain fall, cut down several Nobz who were leading the assault. He was granted Terminator Honours after the battle and recalled from Armaggedon to join with a Terminator Squad and board _Ghost in the Twilight_.
*Apperance:* Wears Terminator Armour, coloured red. He has blonde hair, and several battle scars.
*Personality:* Exellion is a fight first, think later Terminator, with aggressive personality. He is sarcastic and loyal, brave but foolhardy despite his new rank. He is also eager to prove himself as this is his first mission with Terminator Honours. 
*Equipment:* Heavy Flamer, Power Fist. 
*Weapons:* See Above.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hope you like it.


I do indeed like it! :so_happy: k: :victory:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers for the rep .


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

So any idea when we could see an action thread?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> So any idea when we could see an action thread?


Not sure... Possibly Sunday, but it really depends on if we can get an Techpriest and an Archmagos player, or if I start it without them and let them jump in after it has started... Not sure, but we will see...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> I'll join, can I be the Archmagos?
> 
> I'll make a CS asap





Samu3 said:


> If I played as the Archmagos could I bring along some Skitarii?
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Skitarii
> http://www.freewebs.com/the_omnissiah/KICK ASS SKITARII.jpg
> *CoughExpendablescough*
> ...


:clapping:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Samu3 said:


> If I played as the Archmagos could I bring along some Skitarii?
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Skitarii
> http://www.freewebs.com/the_omnissiah/KICK%20ASS%20SKITARII.jpg
> *CoughExpendablescough*
> ...





Samu3 said:


> :clapping:



I have been waiting for a reply to the PM I sent him, but he has not replied to it... Post the character, and yes, you will be accompanied by a bunch of Skitarii...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Archmagos*

_Name: _Severus Reetheus

_Age: _932

_Backround: _Severus was once a simple man he lived on a Forge World that he has since long forgotten, during his life there he was a forge worker but he had always wanted to be so much more. Severus was a man with dreams beyond surviving until the next day he wanted to be noticed for the person that he could be. When he wasn’t working in the planets huge forge complexes he could often be found in his own person workshop which he had converted from his garage. He would take apart a whole variety of household appliances just to see how they clicked inside, other times he would just be sketching some wacky plans for a daring new machine. Unfortunately none of his plans ever came to fruition and many of the machines that he tried to design would either break down or be dubbed completely useless by his peers. 

Severus’s big breakthrough came when one day at his Forge a critical malfunction downed the safety programs for the forges reactors. With no Archmagos on site it could have been disasters with a complete meltdown of the whole facility, the Adept left in charge was completely dumbstruck at what to do to fix the problem and the workforce descended into anarchy. Severus however saw it as an opportunity and once the adept had fled his post, leaped to the reactor controls. To this day Severus does not quite know what he did, for many years he had believed that it was pure dumbstruck luck that had saved the day but today he believes that it was Machine God himself that was working through him when he stopped that meltdown. Either way it got him noticed and was given the great honour of being inducted into the Cult Mechanicus under the acting Archmagos he pursued that career to slowly rise into the ranks.

Severus had now lived a very long and prosperous life due to his bodies’ complete augmentation and lives out his days as an Archmagos in the service of the Cult Mechanicus.

_Appearance: _Severus is entirely mechanical and no longer possesses any traces of organic material. He is a large bulky figure and if it wasn’t for the multiple symbols and mechanical arms that protrude from his back then he may have mistaken for an Astartes. His eyes glow a dark red and his armor complements them accordingly. Many mechanical limbs which have been wielded into his being cover his back and many sheets of clean cloth that bear praise and worship to the Machine God are drabbed or pinned to his form. (Basically picture something like a Master of the Forge) 

_Personality: _On the outside Severus appears to be unlike his Kin, he is friendly towards all arms of the Imperium from the lowliest denizen to the high ranks of the Astartes he is cheery and many would not believe that he was such a high ranking member of the Cult Mechanicus or that he was not in a sense human. Behind closed doors however Severus will often voice his opinion of others to his closest peers and his mood will often shift to be much more series as he dwells on his mission.

_Equipment: _Motion tracker, Inferred and Thermal imaging for performing tasks based in dark areas or for combat purposes. Servo-Arms and Servo-Skull which is made for recording all data it comes across.

_Weapons: _Servo-Arm with Flamer, Two Servo-Arms with Clamps which are not really meant for fighting with but could prove useful given the right circumstances, Servo-Arm with Electrified prod, Waraxe of the Cult Mechanicus.

_Strengths: _Due to his mechanical nature Severus is very strong, he can also utilize many weapons in combat and turn his Servo-Arms into lethal hand to hand weapons. 

_Weaknesses: _Been all machine makes Severus slow and cumbersome, his large form makes it hard for him to maneuver and turns the simple task of turning around in a narrow space into a huge effort. While Severus’s armor can easily deflect ballistic weaponry it has a particular weakness to Plasma weapons.

A Picture of what he looks like in rough terms
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_fPwzQEUIK-g/S...cfPfGs/s400/TechMarine_TERMINATOR_BROCAPT.jpg

Personal Note: I wasn't sure about how long an Archmagos lives so the Age is just a guess.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, poor Warpspawned...

First to reply, only one to miss out? 

Gah, I couldn`t handle that! :suicide:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Tech Priest Otaku*

Name: Tech Priest Otaku

Age: 617

Backround: Otaku born and raised on mars, took the traditional path toward tech priest. He served in the forges, and studied the machine god's ways. He found and adeptitude in understanding the machine spirits like no other seemed to be able to. He was inducted into the cult and has been loyal ever since. He rose through the ranks with some speed, and still specializes in speaking to the machine spirits. 



Appearance: Otaku is mostly machine. He has only two servo arms, one is mounted with a large cutter ( chain fist) and the other which is smaller is more nimble and allows him to reach up to twenty feet away and still able to make delicate adjustments and repairs. He is covered in a mass of what looks like tentacles, but these are so that he may better "hook into" a machine spirit, or logic engine. He is able to fully immerse himself in the machine and commune with the spirit on it's terms.

Personality: Deeply religious and somewhat withdrawn, Otaku trusts the machines more so than most mortals. When he speaks he often garnishes his words to please the machines, for they may be listening. He isn't able to "open that door for me" but he would "ask the machine spirit to guide us on the path"

Equipment: Motion tracker, ultra sonic vision. Automapper. Servo-Arms and Servo-Skull but brain mostly intact.

Weapons: Servo-Arm with chain fist, Right Arm Multi tool with Melta gun attachment. Servo-Arm with extended reach and Electrified prod.

Strengths: He is extremely adept at communing with Machine spirits, and talking with logic engines. Reactivating systems, and taking control of them. 

Weaknesses: Not a traditional Tech Marine in some ways, not a lifter or pusher, while he has some training in combat he has relatively little experience.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

SAMU3 and G0DSMACKED, you are both in... 



Serpion5 said:


> Awww, poor Warpspawned...
> 
> First to reply, only one to miss out?
> 
> Gah, I couldn`t handle that! :suicide:


DONT KILL YOURSELF!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> DONT KILL YOURSELF!


Fear not, mortal! I rolled a 5 for my WBB. I`ll still be able to play! :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well he was playing Russian roulette and he failed.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Eh, From a long time playing DaemonHunters I have learned that Stormtroopers are expendable... :grin:
Thanks Doe, can we see an action thread on Sunday? (My Monday but Me'h)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Samu3 said:


> Eh, From a long time playing DaemonHunters I have learned that Stormtroopers are expendable... :grin:


...What? :shok: 

DOELAGO! Is this true?! Am I just a pawn in your twisted game of "get the little guys killed?" 

Gah! Never has a human come so close to gaining a necron`s trust, and then...

Waitwaitwait, sorry. I`m in the wrong character mode right now, nevermind! :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Fear not, mortal! I rolled a 5 for my WBB. I`ll still be able to play! :grin:


Xeno heretic... I wait for the day when the Ordo Xenos find you... We will hunt you down with forces of Deathwatch marines, and if that fails we ill just crush you from orbit... If you are hiding inside something resembling an world engine we will try the tested strategy... Ram it with a battlebarge and board it with Astartes... 



Samu3 said:


> From a long time playing DaemonHunters I have learned that Stormtroopers are expendable... :grin:
> Thanks Doe, can we see an action thread on Sunday? (My Monday but Me'h)


Possibly... It depends on how much time I can find to do it... First we have one thing left to do... 

Stormtrooper sergeant... Everyone who wants that position sign up for it bellow... If there are several persons who want it, then I will roll a dice to see who gets to be it... k:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Xeno heretic... I wait for the day when the Ordo Xenos find you... We will hunt you down with forces of Deathwatch marines, and if that fails we ill just crush you from orbit... If you are hiding inside something resembling an world engine we will try the tested strategy... Ram it with a battlebarge and board it with Astartes...


Just try it, zealot. The latest model is completely Battle Barge resistant. The newer designs are also incorporating phase gener-

Never you mind. 



Doelago said:


> Stormtrooper sergeant... Everyone who wants that position sign up for it bellow... If there are several persons who want it, then I will roll a dice to see who gets to be it... k:


I will apply, seeing as I have a chance for power... erm, leadership. :biggrin:

If a dice off is required, I request the number six. I also request that you bless the dice according to your own ludicrous methods. :spiteful:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Serpion "*Just try it, zealot. The latest model is completely Battle Barge resistant. The newer designs are also incorporating phase gener-

Never you mind. *"

I vote we dont make the Necron Sargeant
Can I say that? Please dont hurt Vetis!

Dont we have one more Stormtrooper place open?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gods dammit, I tried to post the 678 space marine commandments but its not letting me post it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Samu3 said:


> I vote we dont make the Necron Sargeant
> Can I say that? Please dont hurt Vetis!


You humans are adorable when you beg. :laugh: 

Don`t worry, Vetis will be fine. Hehehe... :spiteful:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> ...What? :shok:
> 
> DOELAGO! Is this true?! Am I just a pawn in your twisted game of "get the little guys killed?"
> 
> ...


:laugh: Your not the expendable ones... And how do you guys even know that there will be any fighting in this RP?  So it might not matter... 



Serpion5 said:


> Just try it, zealot. The latest model is completely Battle Barge resistant. The newer designs are also incorporating phase gener-
> 
> Never you mind.
> 
> ...


Damn... How can you improve your technology that fast? 

Ok, you have number 6, and the dice will blessed...




Serpion5 said:


> You humans are adorable when you beg. :laugh:
> 
> Don`t worry, Vetis will be fine. Hehehe... :spiteful:


Lol, You sure?




Samu3 said:


> Serpion "*Just try it, zealot. The latest model is completely Battle Barge resistant. The newer designs are also incorporating phase gener-
> 
> Never you mind. *"
> 
> ...



I dont think so... But I am not sure...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Sry for not getting this up yesterday. School and work is a pain. But here it is

NAME-Lauren "Titan" Renault

Age-27

History- Lars grew up on Cadia as the only son of an upper-middle bureaucrat. He didnt always excel in school was quite the athlete, especially in boxing. It was whiel he was boxing that he recieved the nickname of 'Titan' by his fans. He won world wide renown for boxing when he won the World Championship at the age of 20. When he was 21 though disaster struct. Both his parents and his fiance were killed in a mugging by some gangs. Lars enlisted and joined the Cadian regiments. He quickly excelled and transfered to a veteren squad where he was second in command.

After serving as a veteran cadian soldier for 5yrs he was approached by the inquisition and offered a place in the Stormtroopers regiment. He jumped at the chance. 

Personality- Lars is a very friendly person to fellow troopers and friends, but hostile to all that he does not know. He has no fear of death and will not hesitate to put himself in danger and often volunteers for the most dangerous assignments. While in combat Lars constantly push forward and hates to retreat. His biggest problem is his hate of all gangs. He has been in trouble with both military command and civilian authorities for attacking and killing gang members in cruel and and violent ways. 

Appearance- Larson has a closely cropped black hair and blue eyes. He has a very athletic boxers build, wide muscular shoulders with a narrow waist. He stands at 6'1" and weighs 220lbs. He also has a scar above his left eye from his days of boxing.

Equipment-Carapace armor, 2 frag grenades, 1 krak grenade, 

Weapons- Hellgun, Snubber(6 shot revolver), and gauntlets with razors built in along the 1 and 2 knucle joints so when he punches an enemies he does extra damage to them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good, your in Marshal Ragnar. Is anyone else than Serpion5 applying for the position of Sergeant?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't be assed to stand in the way of our new necron sergeant. Could be fun we can bring in astartes if needs must to take care of him..


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> I can't be assed to stand in the way of our new necron sergeant.


I think that you dont dare to stand in his way... And that is heresy... :ireful2: And you do not want to know the consequences of heresy... :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

If he proves to be a problem i am sure that astartes can take care of him. Also we could pretend he is our sergeant then hit the off button and the manual reset one. You don't mind do you Serpion5?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> If he proves to be a problem i am sure that astartes can take care of him. Also we could pretend he is our sergeant then hit the off button and the manual reset one. You don't mind do you Serpion5?


If you did that I would recommend that you are prepared to face a devil in metal form... In real life... = Serpion5


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't worry Ramo my character will protect you!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fools, each and every one of you. I offer my vast, vast wisdom and experience in giving you a secondary leadership role, and already you seek to dispose of me?

Little wonder this fragile species is doomed.

On this note, Doelago, you seem to have gathered quite a militaristic force for what you say may not be a combat rp. Now I am interested to see what your limited mind has come up with. :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> On this note, Doelago, you seem to have gathered quite a militaristic force for what you say may not be a combat rp. Now I am interested to see what your limited mind has come up with. :grin:


I said that it might, but that is just might, so I have not said that it will be...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, the action thread will be delayed until Tuesday, I think, as I have other things to attend to, so I cant see myself starting it earlier than that...


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

So we have two characters nicknamed Lars?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

oops, sry about that. I didnt realize that Arkeoptrix already had it. He had that name first so i will go edit/change my characters name.

Edit-therre we go. All changed


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome, now we're long lost brothers both with six shooters. I dig it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sorry to anyone who was waiting for the action thread, but I doubt that I will get it finished for tomorrow. I have had a guest over here the whole weekend, and I have had no time to write anything, so I decided to start posting some of the scrap that I had written for the back story. Some of the things I post might be useful for the ones of you looking participating in the RP, so it might be worth reading (But it is no way a must, and you will do exactly fine in the RP even tough you did not even click on the link bellow. I did only post this so that the ones of you wanting the little extra out of this would get it...)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=809648#post809648 

I am really sorry about the delay to get the Action thread up,(The second one if we are to be exact) and I will try to get everything ready before weekend...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Name: Lucius Wolfius
Age: 30yrs

History: Very young fighter 2nd campaign in his life... Was summoned to inqusition and blessed with storm trooper armor after showing his ability in a Firefight

Appearance: Armor color is the same as Harakoni Warhawks. Has red spiky hair and no beard. Left eye has a claw scar.
Personality: Silent one and an experienced fighter in ranged combat

Equipment: 1 krak grenade, 1 las pistol as secondary.

Weapons: Lasgun&Laspistol


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is the Character list... I will also edit my first post to include it... You will notice if there is something I want you to change in your character by looking on the list bellow... I am still in the process of re-reading through all the Characters and trying to find some serious problems... 


Space Marine Librarian: Decado Lyanor (Captain Stillios) 

Space Marine Assault Terminator: Brother Arthur kael (warsmith7752)

Space Marine Terminator: Nerovar Exellion (Bane_of_Kings) 

Archmagos: Severus Reetheus (Samu3) 

Note: Could you please take away ca. 1500 years from your age? He is a bit to old for my liking...

Techpriest: Otaku (G0DSMACKED) 

Note: Could you remove ca. 100-300 years from your age?

Stormtrooper Sergeant: Jacen Ilrik (Serpion5)

Note, could you please change the part were he was given the choice between ST and Astarte? It just does not work that way in my opinion, and that is not one of these two chapters recruitment worlds, it it? Also, as you are the Sgt. you are allowed to chose some more bad ass equipment... I could only see a Hellgun and Knife... But remember to post what you chose if you chose any...



Serpion5 said:


> Proving to be in excellent physical condition despite all that had transpired, Jacen was offered the choice of Stormtrooper training or astartes recruitment. Secretly, Jacen was afraid of the astartes, but still wanted to serve the Emperor, so became a Stormtrooper.




Stormtrooper: Lawrence Renault (Arkeoptrix)

Stormtrooper: Katie Dent (Lord Ramo) 

Stormtrooper: Gaius Curio (Hellados)

Stormtrooper: Lauren "Titan" Renault (Marshall Ragnar)



Also, I want everyone of you to post that you are still interested, for it is always possible that someone of you has lost all interest in the RP, and wants to drop out, and I would prefer that you do it now, before it starts, so that I know whatever or not I should start it or wait for a replacement...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Name: Lucius Wolfius
> Age: 200years
> 
> History: Was present at The Return to Armageddon and The Zeist Campaign. Was an Assault Marine before but got the honor of being recruited into the 1st company and weild the terminator armor.
> ...


I did not even notice that you had posted... Well, I have a few complains (In green text), and then there is the fact that the RP has been full for a couple of days, but I cant blame you as I had not posted the list (Above this post) earlier... 

Dont take this to hard, but there were quite a lot of flaws in that character... (Normally he would have been OK, but read the green notes I added) Sorry man, maybe next time, but you can always join my Adoptables RP if you want... (And if we get any more people...(Normally he would have been OK, but read the green notes I added)


----------



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi i am intrested in doing some rp, i was wondering if there is any spaces left?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yakashia said:


> Hi i am intrested in doing some rp, i was wondering if there is any spaces left?


I am afraid that I have no spaces left...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Still interested Doelago, posting as you asked.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> Still interested Doelago, posting as you asked.


Good! :so_happy: I just want to check this to be sure!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

im stiill in


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im here
Although I asked around In my Local community and a few guys run Adeptus Mechanicus Fleets/Armies and say that the Archmagos can be well generally thousands of years old due to the time it takes to gain his position.
Edited though


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I`ll edit that bit and give him a weapon upgrade, but not too much. :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Samu3 said:


> Im here
> Although I asked around In my Local community and a few guys run Adeptus Mechanicus Fleets/Armies and say that the Archmagos can be well generally thousands of years old due to the time it takes to gain his position.
> Edited though


Yes, that is indeed true, but I would prefer a younger guy in this RP...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im still here!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Im still here!


Good! :victory:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Im Still Here 

i got stuck in Turkey because of the snow, the laptop went wrong and i was stuck in the airports hotel not being able to leave cos my visa had run out 

im back now though and ready to kick some arse


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hellados said:


> im back now though and ready to kick some arse


Good to hear! :so_happy:


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

*salutes* Still here, still ready, still interested.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Arkeoptrix said:


> *salutes* Still here, still ready, still interested.


Good to know that you are still onboard! k:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Name: Vladimir Tyran

Age: 200years

History: Has experience from many enemies. Was born on the Reduktus sector, and lost his mother after birth. His dad got sick at the age of 10. Afterwards he started taking care of him for 10 years then he passed. He has a scar that goes through his helm to the left and sinks in to his left eye. This he got from battling an ork nob at the Declates Crusade, even though wounded he he killed it and returned to his base for medical help. Was an Assault Marine before but got the honor of being recruited into the 1st company and weild the terminator armor.

Appearance: Belongs to the Crimson Fists. Claw mark on the helmet. Black long hair and long grey beard.

Personality: Silent one and he cares about his fellow battle brothers and he does anything to aid a wounded brother.

Equipment:Terminator Armor
Weapons: Lightning Claws


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Name: Lucius Wolfius
> That name is getting a bit old... This is probably the fourth of your characters who has it... If you cant find inspiration for a new one, then you could try out the *Name Generator*(s) we have on the site...http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/misc.php?do=page&template=smnames
> 
> Age: 200years
> ...



Dont take any criticism to harshly, but thats my criteria for this RP, and as I have stated before, the RP is full... (Of course, we get a slot if someone decides to quit now or fails to reply, but...)


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Goddammit! I totally suck at this stuff... But i'll edit it properly


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Goddammit! I totally suck at this stuff... But i'll edit it properly


I dont see any need for that, for from the looks of it everyone wants to be in it, and I am not opening up more spots, especially not any Astartes one, and at least not in the near future...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok... PM me when there is a spot open


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Ok... PM me when there is a spot open


It is not when, it is *if*, and by the looks of it you want to be an Astarte, and those guys show no signs of slowing down or quitting...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Any slot's fine to me even if i had to be a nid, ork or chaos


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Players: 

Captain Stillios OK

warsmith7752 OK

Bane_of_Kings OK

Samu3 OK

G0DSMACKED OK

Serpion5 OK

Arkeoptrix OK

Lord Ramo OK

Hellados OK

Marshall Ragnar OK


The one of you listed as OK are, as you might have guessed, ok, but the ones of you listed as ? have not yet confirmed if you still want to participate in this RP... I will give you a chance until tomorrow to check in, and if you fail to do that, I will open up your spots... I will show no mercy, as I was planing to start the Action Thread... Kind of right now... But as you have not yet confirmed that you want to continue I will be forced to wait and see if I will have to bring in more people... I wont PM you, for I want you to find this shit by yourself... For if you dont check the thread, then you prove that you are not dedicated enough to this RP, and I have plenty of people to fill in the gaps with if there is a need for it... :ireful2:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, I guess I'm in then, sorry for not checking sooner .

EDIT: 999 posts :victory: should I post one more or keep it like that for a bit?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm still in,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice to see that you both are still in here... Also, +rep to you Bane_of_Kings for having (almost) reached the 1000 posts mark!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am in. sorry didn't see you ask for who's still in?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Kai'n said:


> Any slot's fine to me even if i had to be a nid, ork or chaos


If you`re open to anything, can I recommend my own rp? 

It`s entitled _From the Warp_. Have a read of the action thread and if it interests you head over to the recruitment side. I won`t say no to a few extra players, but that will change soon, I don`t like recruiting past the halfway point.  

So if you`re up for it, do it soon.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

G0DSMACKED said:


> i am in. sorry didn't see you ask for who's still in?


Nice to have you in! The thread will start later today!



Serpion5 said:


> If you`re open to anything, can I recommend my own rp?
> 
> It`s entitled _From the Warp_. Have a read of the action thread and if it interests you head over to the recruitment side. I won`t say no to a few extra players, but that will change soon, I don`t like recruiting past the halfway point.
> 
> So if you`re up for it, do it soon.


Nice to see that you offer an place to him! +rep


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Urgh! I missed the chance to sign up because I am a fool! I was too busy writing to join in, so I guess I'll just have to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Action Thread is up... Sorry for the rough start... The start of an RP is always the worst part of it, aint it? When everyone just has to be somewhere and do something not really related with the plot... Sorry to those that cant find all that much to do, but please, if you have any questions, then ask...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey, I didn't relize That the name Renault had already been taken. Do want us to just play off it, or would it be easier if I changed my characters name for simplicity?


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> The Action Thread is up... Sorry for the rough start... The start of an RP is always the worst part of it, aint it? When everyone just has to be somewhere and do something not really related with the plot... Sorry to those that cant find all that much to do, but please, if you have any questions, then ask...


Np, I think most of us can understand that.
Mine is up to In an attempt to pull it a little longer I described how I pictured the Hanger if that is ok, I dont know if suddle things like assuming the hanger is cold or mentioning the presence of the crew counts as God-Modding though so please advise if there is anything wrong.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am omw to work. I will post tonight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

G0DSMACKED said:


> i am omw to work. I will post tonight


You have all the time in the world... I wont post before next Sunday or so... :wink: But I will do it earlier if everyone posts...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

My internet hates me at the moment so I can only get onto heresy for short periods of time so I won't be able to post in the next few days uinless I can find the product key for my Microsoft Word and type it up on there then copy an paste....but expect a post before friday!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> My internet hates me at the moment so I can only get onto heresy for short periods of time so I won't be able to post in the next few days uinless I can find the product key for my Microsoft Word and type it up on there then copy an paste....but expect a post before friday!


No hurry! The Emperor wont leave you behind! :wink:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

whats going on guys? whys everyone gone so quiet


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

still waiting on a couple people for first post i think.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Are we still doing this?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Are we still doing this?


I am sorry, but no, this one (as an other RP of mine) ended a bit (quite a bit) earlier than intended... I just cant keep a RP up to a good standard and keep it up when school is taking most of my time... Sorry, might try to make a new one during summer when I have nothing to worry about...


----------

